# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations >  Two good talks in Tayside

## gavin

The East of Scotland BKA is pleased that Murray McGregor will be speaking tomorrow (Monday) night at the Methodist Church in West Marketgait at 7:30.  Should be a good night.

http://g.co/maps/t95yj

And on Tuesday the equally wonderful Margaret Thomas will get the new Perth and District BKA properly underway at St John's Baptist Church, Princes Street, at 7:30 with a talk on suburban beekeeping.

http://g.co/maps/crvuw

----------

